# PhotoScape good enough?



## sailor86 (Feb 18, 2009)

I use PhotoScape for editing my photos. I'm pretty content with it. Just one thing I'd like to know how to do. Say I have a photo of a cloud and a photo of an airplane. Can I transpose the plane onto the cloud? And if so, how?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I've never used PhotoScape, but in principle, you create a 'mask' (sometimes called a 'frame', but it's a misleading term for it) around the plane, then copy to clipboard and paste it where you want, in the cloud picture.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

unless Photoscape has layer capabilities (which I don't think it does) you will not be able to do this - If you are after a good freeware photoeditor with more capabilities try either:
Paint.NET
OR 
GIMP

both of these offer layers as well as many other powerful editing tools


----------

